# Red Hat 8.0 Sound Problem!



## scevenger12 (20. November 2002)

Hallo leute ich hab da mal ein kleines Problem!

Ich bin recht "neu" in sachen Linux! (vorallendingen ind Red Hat)

Ich bekomme beim mir einfach die OnBoard Soundkarte nicht zu laufen! Da hab ich mir gedacht ich such nen Ersatztreiber für die Karte, denn die Karte automatisch konfigurieren lassen ging nicht dasselbe bei der manuellen konfiguration! Nach ein paar suchereien bei VIA bin ich dann auf die variante mit dem Alsa treiber gestossen! Welche ich aber zum verrecken nicht zu laufen bekomme!(hab natürlich die neuste bei Alsa direkt gedownloadet)!

Also vielleicht weiss jemand von euch Rat!

Meine Linux Distribution ist Red Hat 8.0!(online download Version)
Der OnBoard Soundchip ist in der VIA Southbridge: VIA VT8233 intergriert und mein Mainboard ist das MSI K7T266 Pro (version1)
Meine Alsa version ist: alsa-driver-0.9.0rc5

Als Attachment hab ich noch die Readme für die Installation unter Red Hat 7.3!Jedoch hilft mir die nicht sonderlich weiter!


Bitte kann mir einer helfen!!!

cya

P.S. Bis auf das kleine Problem mit dem Sound kann ich Red Hat 8.0 empfehlen(der KDE 3.0 läuft schneller und stabiler als bei Suse, meiner meinung nach)!


----------



## tuxracer (20. Mai 2003)

Also ich glaub langsam aber sicher das RedHat ne abneigung gegen Onboard Soundkarten hat.
Dein geschildertes Problem hatte ich mit einem AK31 ebenfalls mit dem gleichen Soundchip wie Du ihn hast.
Du hast also zwei einfache möglichkeiten

1.Du installierst Dir doch wieder die SuSY

2. Du installierst Dir ne richtige Soundkarte und deaktivierst den OnBoardMüll (hab ich gemacht  )


----------



## scevenger12 (24. Mai 2003)

*Hoi!*

Ich hab noch ne dritte version gefunden!

Ich hab mir einfach den neusten Alsa treiber runtergeladen und ein paar einstellungen in den Configs ausprobiert! Denn mit dem vorgeschlagenen einstellungen hat das nicht funktioniert!

Aber so oder so gesehen hat es lange zeit gedauert es gescheit zum laufen zu bringen!



cu


----------

